# The John Wooden top 50 college players



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

the john wooden preseason top 50 college players of 2002-03 are out: http://insidehoops.com/ncaa.shtml


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry, forget that URL above, it's wrong, the direct URL is http://insidehoops.com/ncaa/ncaa080602.shtml


----------

